# Topwater Bass Video



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Went to one of my favorite bass holes and got some great video of bass hitting my buzzbait, as well as my secret weapon. Enjoy!

http://youtu.be/JwxNl9NZ9mU


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great top water video man, but the whole time I was watching it I couldn't help but to think why you are throwing a buzz bait with that light of a rod. That would drive me insane. I know your hook up ratios would probaly increase with a stronger rod, but to each his own. There are no better ponds than golf course ponds.


----------



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

I was being lazy and only wanted to tote one rod. I knew I was going to end up fishing the rapala, which works great with a light rod.


----------

